# BASQUE STRONGMEN



## Nathaniel (Jun 13, 2021)

I have enjoyed strength sports since boyhood and despite my diminutive stature was unusually strong for my size and weight when I was young. A sport that has fascinated me since my early 20's is Basque (pronounced bask) stonelifting. These are not simply rough uncut stones but finely honed stones of various shapes: sphere, square, rectangle, and cylinder. Plus they drag huge worked boulders with chains. The current world record for the rectangular stone lift is 725 and one quarter pounds lifted up to the chest, over the shoulder, and onto the back. These are not barbells (which are made to be the most agreeable to lifting) and they have to be muscled up into position. There isn't much room for technique (though there is technique) so it is mainly brute force. These men (and increasingly, women) are not bodybuilders. That is a different training goal and methods entirely. You don't have to look freakishly strong to BE freakishly strong. Barbell lifting competitions are fun for me but not nearly so much as Basque stonelifting. If it sounds interesting to anyone here, this is the URL to a You Tube video that explores the sport, briefly, as well as some competitors past and present. It lasts only 30 minutes.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 13, 2021)

When we had satellite TV I watched the "Strong Man Games" quite a bit. Absolutely amazing sport. These guys are attempting to walk with 150 year old stones in Scotland that weigh 733lbs combined, to break the record of a little over 8ft.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jun 13, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> When we had satellite TV I watched the "Strong Man Games" quite a bit. Absolutely amazing sport. These guys are attempting to walk with 150 year old stones in Scotland that weigh 733lbs combined, to break the record of a little over 8ft.


The World's Strongest Man competition will begin tomorrow in California. I'm rooting for Brian Shaw (the American pictured on the video you've posted) who has won it four times. He's 39 years old and hasn't that much time left before he is too old for the high level of strength competition which is WSM. If I were a young man I would not train with barbells but with the Basque stones. As for Brian Shaw lifting and walking with the Dinnie stones, I did see it. I have also had the pleasure of seeing a couple of women lift them. Thanks for posting, Paco.


----------

